# The Silhouette Sound



## dvsDave (Nov 19, 2003)

Announcing the opening of a new website, The Silhouette Sound, a rock band to which I belong. TheSilhouetteSound.com. A rock band whose influences include; Matchbox 20, Green Day, and Blessid Union of Souls. I am the bassist for the band. We've been on sabbatical for this first semester of college, but we (by we, I mean my friend Matt) have been experimenting with computer created music. Visit the site to download some of our original songs on MP3!!


----------



## Cue3 (Nov 24, 2003)

Please come to my site! Just check it out and i'm sure you will like it...Help support ControlBooth's musical side! Thanks!  

Matt K.


----------

